# BSA Mk V "clip rifle bicycle fore-end"



## piot1940 (Dec 1, 2015)

I found a not "regular" rifle clip for the handlebar. These clips appear often on Belgian post-war used BSA Mk V rifles.







Is this a late war-time British made item or is this something made by the Belgian Army during the 1950 - 1960?

Regards, Jean


----------



## piot1940 (Jan 7, 2016)

I've found the answer. It is a regular war-time model,

Jean


----------

